# Cad Help -Desperately Needed.



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi All

The wife & I are looking to set up a Junior football club for disadvantaged kids in our area. Now our problem is neither of us are that up on using a PC as a design tool nor do we have the funds or resources to purchase software or involve a design company we are funding the kits nets, pitch hire, admin etc. from our own savings. We are looking for a club badge to go on the shirts, it does not have to be elaborate just the club name maybe a logo? and est. 2011. If any of you budding designers could help us out it would be appreciated & you would have our heart felt thanks.

The clubs name is "BLACKPOOL TIGERS". - Edit ( Sorry the kit colours are Orange & Black )

Many Thanks in advance

Steve


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I wish I could draw a tiger on a rollercoster to help, but it is beyond me


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

PMd


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

scottswatches said:


> I wish I could draw a tiger on a rollercoster to help, but it is beyond me


Me too. But would be cool though. BLACKPOOL GORILLAS would have been excellent could have had King Kong hanging off the tower


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

martinzx said:


> PMd


Thanks Martin for the offer to help.

Just as an update my mention of CAD may be misleading shows what I know :notworthy: The kit manufacturer states a JPEG image would be fine.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

nice to see you helping the younger generation steve good luck mate .H.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Any use?










Chris


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll have a play & upload something in a bit :yes: afraid I'm an amateur on photoshop tho


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Dunno if this is any use :dntknw: If it was, i can email you the full size file over :yes: Ideally, it could do with someone with a bit more ability to smooth the line on the yellow and black, i dont actually know how to do this :bangin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Try this one mate (tiger's head shamelessly nicked from Sparrow!):










:thumbsup:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Try this one mate (tiger's head shamelessly nicked from Sparrow!):
> 
> :thumbsup:


I shamelessly nicked it off google too  :lol:


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers Guys

They are all very good & by far miles better than anything I could cobble together. We want to thank you all for taking the time it is really appreciated & gratefully received. What I am going to do is print them off for the boy's & let them make the final choice this weekend. Will keep you all posted. Thanks also for your kind messages of support a real community spirit & I count myself honoured to be amongst your ranks.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:

Nice one mate - might be worth speaking to Davey P nicely once the lads have chosen (unless it's Davey's one  ) to touch the logo up, clean up the edges etc, he is pretty swish with the ol' photoshop! :victory:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

lordofthefiles said:


> Hi All
> 
> The wife & I are looking to set up a Junior football club for disadvantaged kids in our area. Now our problem is neither of us are that up on using a PC as a design tool nor do we have the funds or resources to purchase software or involve a design company we are funding the kits nets, pitch hire, admin etc. from our own savings. We are looking for a club badge to go on the shirts, it does not have to be elaborate just the club name maybe a logo? and est. 2011. If any of you budding designers could help us out it would be appreciated & you would have our heart felt thanks.
> 
> ...


Good luck. :thumbsup: I coach a junor team and get a lot of pleasure from it, not as much as I used to mind..........................at 7-11 they will hang on your every word. At 13, you tell them to "Fetch that ball" the one they aimlessly kicked half a mile away and can't be arsed to fetch. They'll say "Why"? or "What, me"? or "Can't he fetch it"? or "What, now"? Had to sub one kid last year because he wouldn't head the ball as it might disturb his fringe. Under 14's this year and it'll be hard work.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Maybe some use


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

sparrow said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice one mate - might be worth speaking to Davey P nicely once the lads have chosen (unless it's Davey's one  ) to touch the logo up, clean up the edges etc, he is pretty swish with the ol' photoshop! :victory:


Yep, I can do that if required, no problemo.


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Sincerely Guys thanks for everything really overwhelmed with the response. The kids are going to have a field day at the weekend the unveiling of the Kit & a club badge to choose. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

lordofthefiles said:


> Sincerely Guys thanks for everything really overwhelmed with the response. The kids are going to have a field day at the weekend the unveiling of the Kit & a club badge to choose. :thumbsup:


Slight change in text & centered the tiger a little better :thumbsup: a great thing you are doing, good luck ,


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Another go 










Chris


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

how'd you get on with this Steve?


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

sparrow said:


> how'd you get on with this Steve?


Hi everyone had a little break away for some R&R.

Thanks to everyone for your contributions & messages of support. I can report that the kids chose Martin's logo. You can check out our work in progress here.

www.blackpooltigersjfc.co.uk

Thanks once again

Steve


----------

